# New driver (or not) from TM expected?... Expect the unexpected



## vkurup (Sep 4, 2015)

Saw this on Facetube today... Typical Taylormade well made teaser advt.. 

Expect the unexpected.. 
https://youtu.be/WBMrDHdC-ck


Its been a few months since they had new bats and I am excited..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2015)

Not exactly giving much away apart from it'll be longer. That's a new marketing ploy for TM


----------



## vkurup (Sep 4, 2015)

Given the RSi/AeroB Driver & irons are not too 'last season', i would not be surprised if it it is RSi/AeroB Woods or hybrids


----------



## coxy17 (Sep 4, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Given the RSi/AeroB Driver & irons are not too 'last season', i would not be surprised if it it is RSi/AeroB Woods or hybrids
		
Click to expand...

TM already make the Aeroburner range in driver woods and hybrids.From the looks of the pictures going around it is a new driver that i guess would be more adjustable and forgiving than the r15


----------



## Rooter (Sep 4, 2015)

Called the M1 based on them removing the M.. I thought that was common knowledge?


----------



## mr109 (Sep 4, 2015)

It could be a longer driver or.... it could be a chipper looking at the length of shot left in the video ;-)


----------



## alexbrownmp (Sep 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Called the M1 based on them removing the M.. I thought that was common knowledge?
		
Click to expand...

it is, its been all over the web for weeks - old news and not very interesting either.

the teaser advert is shocking for a company their size


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 4, 2015)

Pics have been online for a couple of weeks, and one here too.

I think the reveal is Monday'ish, available sometime afterwards.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 4, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Pics have been online for a couple of weeks, and one here too.

I think the reveal is Monday'ish, available sometime afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

looks like i have been living under a stone somewhere... 

Looks like the theme is to go retro... Puma/Cobra got the King range and now TM may go with M1...


----------



## Rooter (Sep 4, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			it is, its been all over the web for weeks - old news and not very interesting either.

the teaser advert is shocking for a company their size
		
Click to expand...

you don't work in sales or marketing do you???


----------



## the_coach (Sep 4, 2015)

no idea if they are going to be unveiled at same time as the new M driver but their are also some new irons coming out to replace the RSi's ....... Pro's have some neat hats 'Taylor ade' no M ?


----------



## 3565 (Sep 4, 2015)

Here it is.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2015)

3565 said:



			Here it is. 
View attachment 16728
View attachment 16729

Click to expand...

Looks nice but surely it's just an extension of the old wanger for those who really don't need a new driver?


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 4, 2015)

3565 said:



			Here it is. 
View attachment 16728
View attachment 16729

Click to expand...

That is the Taylormade Gloire G driver, Japanese product

http://taylormadegolf.jp/gloire_g.html


----------



## 3565 (Sep 4, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			That is the Taylormade Gloire G driver, Japanese product

http://taylormadegolf.jp/gloire_g.html

Click to expand...


Well done give that man a prize.......


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2015)

Why does the greenkeeper automatically assume that somebody has driven to there????
Could be the third shot from a right oinker.


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Why does the greenkeeper automatically assume that somebody has driven to there????
Could be the third shot from a right oinker.


Click to expand...

Why isn't he replacing the branches and rough where you were hacking it out :smirk:

Complete range, wedges through to driver and balls also, wonder if everything is being released to the UK or just in part?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Why isn't he replacing the branches and rough where you were hacking it out :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Nice handicap


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad they bring so much stuff out! Areoburner 5 wood will be 90 quid by Christmas


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nice handicap


Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			:rofl: :rofl:  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well....
 the bloke's an oinker


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 5, 2015)

In not quite sure what point your trying to make ........../ :rofl:


----------



## In the cabbage (Sep 5, 2015)

Did I miss something in the video?

I dare the driver will be longer, more forgiving, blah, blah.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 5, 2015)

I hope they bring out the full range (or at least the irons) I could do with a refresh.. I can see how a full set of custom fit will get me down to single figures...

Cue alarm clock goes off and I wake up..


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nice handicap


Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Well....
 the bloke's an oinker


Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



			In not quite sure what point your trying to make ........../ :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes please explain.


----------



## delc (Sep 5, 2015)

Allegedly the new TM driver will hit the ball forum distances!


----------



## One Planer (Sep 5, 2015)

Like all other TM drivers the stock shafts will, probably, be crap.


----------



## delc (Sep 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Like all other TM drivers the stock shafts will, probably, be crap.
		
Click to expand...

The shaft in my R1 seems rather good.  Perfect for me anyway!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

TM stock shafts have been crap for years. One of the things that has put me off for the last few incarnations. That and some heads like the R1 felt terrible


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Like all other TM drivers the stock shafts will, probably, be crap.
		
Click to expand...

Find the ones in the SLDR , R11 and R11S to be fine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Find the ones in the SLDR , R11 and R11S to be fine
		
Click to expand...

Just an opinion. Not helped by buying TM Burner (off the shelf from a reputable store) in R flex and the driver feeling whippy, the 3W like a scaffold pole and the 5W like wet spaghetti. Clearly a large dispersion in their definition of R


----------



## One Planer (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Find the ones in the SLDR , R11 and R11S to be fine
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever try the Motore in the R9, or the Re-Ax in the 09 Tour Burner.  They were about as stiff as a piece of wet spaghetti! 

The Blur in the R11 was much the same.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just an opinion. Not helped by buying TM Burner (off the shelf from a reputable store) in R flex and the driver feeling whippy, the 3W like a scaffold pole and the 5W like wet spaghetti. Clearly a large dispersion in their definition of R
		
Click to expand...

i had a TM driver and 3W with regular stock shaft.  Both of them were unpredictable.  I got them wheni started playing.  After i got some of my technique going, the clubs were not working for me.   I gave the driver away to another friend who has a much slower swing speed and it works fine for him!!!.  The 3W now has a new Matrix Orix stiff shaft..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Food you ever try the Motore in the R9, or the Re-Ax in the 09 Tour Burner.  They were about as stiff as a piece of wet spaghetti! 

The Blur in the R11 was much the same.
		
Click to expand...

I found no issues with any of the shafts in the TM drivers I have owned - seem to do the job for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Food you ever try the Motore in the R9, or the Re-Ax in the 09 Tour Burner.  They were about as stiff as a piece of wet spaghetti! 

The Blur in the R11 was much the same.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. There is a huge discrepancy in their firmness (especially in R flex)


----------



## hovis (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well said. There is a huge discrepancy in their firmness (especially in R flex)
		
Click to expand...

I've personally found that the people who struggle with tm stock shafts are the people that put a decent swing speed on the club. 

My good friend is a club builder and stocks mainly tm.  When he pulls a stock shaft its on the understanding that it might crack.


----------



## delc (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			TM stock shafts have been crap for years. One of the things that has put me off for the last few incarnations. That and some heads like the R1 felt terrible
		
Click to expand...

I love my R1. Easily the best driver I have ever owned, and the others have been Pings or Callaways. Took a bit of setting up when I first got it, but it now nearly always hits the ball long (for me) and straight.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 5, 2015)

Taylor ""ade""...... Is the new driver about forgiveness???


----------



## One Planer (Sep 5, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Taylor ""ade""...... Is the new driver about forgiveness???
		
Click to expand...

Either that or a fizzy drink


----------



## vkurup (Sep 5, 2015)

Watching the Deutsche Bank Open.. Jason Day is wearing a R15cap which reads 'Taylor ade' ..  so the rumours must be true..


----------



## the_coach (Sep 5, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Watching the Deutsche Bank Open.. Jason Day is wearing a R15cap which reads 'Taylor ade' ..  so the rumours must be true..
		
Click to expand...

see #11


----------



## vkurup (Sep 6, 2015)

the_coach said:



			see #11
		
Click to expand...

Not sure i understood that.. 

Here is a video of him on the 10th... can seen the missing M clearly..  
http://www.pgatour.com/video/2015/0...nk.html#ooid=h5c29kdzpjy7mFlr_cFa5Q-LBSDZ71C9


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2015)

vkurup said:



			can seen the missing M clearly..
		
Click to expand...

How can you _see _something missing.......clearly :smirk:


----------



## the_coach (Sep 6, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Not sure i understood that.. 

Here is a video of him on the 10th... can seen the missing M clearly..  
http://www.pgatour.com/video/2015/0...nk.html#ooid=h5c29kdzpjy7mFlr_cFa5Q-LBSDZ71C9

Click to expand...


each comment has an numerical order # top right hand corner - this was #11 on the thread





no idea if they are going to be unveiled at same time as the new M driver but their are also some new irons coming out to replace the RSi's ....... Pro's have some neat hats 'Taylor ade' no M ?

Click to expand...


----------



## hovis (Sep 6, 2015)

I have it on good authority that the new m1 is selling for Â£430.  No tp version or tp shaft upgrade and no upcharge on shafts.   You get the shaft you want for said price


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2015)

Even with no upcharge on shafts that's an immense amount of cash.
Especially if you don't need an exotic shaft but fit the stock one best...


----------



## hovis (Sep 6, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Even with no upcharge on shafts that's an immense amount of cash.
Especially if you don't need an exotic shaft but fit the stock one best...
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.   Especially considering tm are struggling for sales " lets get more sales by charging more!!!"


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yes please explain.
		
Click to expand...

I was just commenting that a 20 handicapper is knocking a 12 handicappers ability to play


I don't know what Oddsocks was going on about though.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Oddsocks was just bored :whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 7, 2015)

Wonder if TM realise that their new club is the name of a motorway which is often dug up, has slow traffic going somewhere slowly, has many crashes and going left and right to avoid it. Great metaphor for their club.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Wonder if TM realise that their new club is the name of a motorway which is often dug up, has slow traffic going somewhere slowly, has many crashes and going left and right to avoid it. Great metaphor for their club.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty long and straight though as motorways go!


----------



## Spuddy (Sep 9, 2015)

It's not the prettiest driver I've ever seen.....


----------



## quinn (Sep 9, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			It's not the prettiest driver I've ever seen.....
		
Click to expand...


It's awful...what were they thinking


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2015)

The jury's out for me at present, the ball alignment looks closer to the heel along with the pattern on the top, everything draws my look to the heel, not sure I like that, would need to see and feel it in the flesh for a truer opinion, but on a snap viewing, no thank you.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2015)

First impression from the initial pictures has been backed up by the launch pics.
Ugly.

And the " first non-metal wood"...!!!
Really??


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2015)

I really like the look of it. Interested to see it in the flesh!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

Looking forward to trying the driver - but eve more so i like the look of the irons - will be interesting to see what the TP version looks like


----------



## Scott W (Sep 9, 2015)

Pics


----------



## Sweep (Sep 9, 2015)

I like the way it looks, especially with that carbon fibre effect. The adjustment sliders are very simple. I have to agree with Fish though. The alignment marker looks well towards the heel.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 9, 2015)

Im not a fan of the two tone colour scheme. If it were entirely white or entirely carbon fibre then I'd be more interested.

I tend to keep my clubs for a little while so my concern with this would be that it would be immediately obvious that it's old in a couple of years time as opposed to a Titleist driver say, which is impossible to know how old it is without a close look.

It's an interesting design though, so I'm sure some will love it. I suspect that colour scheme aside it will be a very good driver.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Sep 9, 2015)

I've known about this for a while now. I'm an industrial designer and I know a few of their guys from their design department. I saw a very early prototype of this and its come along way since! Personally I like it, it pushes the boundaries and makes use of some innovative materials. 

As per TM really push their marketing and I think creating such a big thing gives them the best platform to unleash a new design that is innovative, and does something 'different'. 

I don't know what the technical data is at this moment in time, but I would imaging the carbon will make a huge difference to its weight, and it would have to be durable enough to get through BSI testing etc. Well done TM!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 9, 2015)

Tech looks good.   aesthetics are awful.


Finally caught up with the Mizuno weight placements.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking forward to trying the driver - but eve more so i like the look of the irons - will be interesting to see what the TP version looks like
		
Click to expand...

and if they are an improvement on the RSI they be excellent.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 9, 2015)

Sole looks like a cross between as SLDR and a Cobra Fly-Z.

Crown looks horrific!

I think I'll pass.


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 9, 2015)

10g of weight saved in the crown, and new acoustics (this will be interesting as I remember the old carbon head drivers sounding very different).

Interesting to the see the fairway woods have the single track weight system in them now, and the rescues have an exchangeable weight system too.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			and if they are an improvement on the RSI they be excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Don't go there


----------



## vkurup (Sep 9, 2015)

So I am going out on a limb here.. 

Driver> I used to have a TM white coloured Burner driver. Nobody liked it, but i was ok with the colour. At some point it stopped performing for me.. so i replaced it with my Nike Covert Driver.,. The Nike is awesome & forgiving and is Red (again not everyone cuppa).  So I am not too turned off with the colour of the M1.  If it is any forgiving as the Nike Covert and fitted to my un-athletic body then it is a winner.  The ball alingment is an interesting one.  I am not sure if the photos are good indicators, but generally at the address position, the driver center is hardly aligned to the the center of the fairway.. But I want to use the club and see how the alignment line works.    Gets a 7 or 8 from me so far..  This can move to a 5 or 10 depending on how they play for me. 

Fairway>> I currently have a Burner 3W in white. It is very moody and a low benchmark, so this can only be an improvement. Starting score 8

Hybrids>> I have unplayable Baffler 3H. This can only be an improvement.  I have a Yonex 4H, which I hit 180y everytime and is my true rescue club.  There is no way I am parting with that (but it will be a try) .. Starting score 7

Irons>> I play Burners 2.0. The PSi looks like it is a generation leap from the Burners, so will be something I want to try.  If i get it, it will have to be fitted. I tried hitting the Aeroburners at the TM labs but was virtually impossible.  I was better off with hitting the RSi 2? rather than the AeroB.  As a big TM fan, this is definitely on 'to be checked out' list.  I am assuming this is closer to RSi rather than PSi material, so starting score 9.  

With all the building work coming up this Autumn, this will be on wish list rather than buy list.  The SLDRs are now less than 100 quid, so wait a couple of years to buy this.  

BTW, what is a Metalwood?  My luddite training was pretty much... Irons, Hybrids, Woods and Driver...  Where does Metalwood fit in?  I have heard this term on PGA broadcast rather than European Tour shows.


----------



## Qbduncan (Sep 9, 2015)

Â£429 for a driver...released in October I guess that it will be down to Â£299 by January.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 9, 2015)

vkurup said:



			So I am going out on a limb here.. 

Driver> I used to have a TM white coloured Burner driver. Nobody liked it, but i was ok with the colour. At some point it stopped performing for me.. so i replaced it with my Nike Covert Driver.,. The Nike is awesome & forgiving and is Red (again not everyone cuppa).  So I am not too turned off with the colour of the M1.  If it is any forgiving as the Nike Covert and fitted to my un-athletic body then it is a winner.  The ball alingment is an interesting one.  I am not sure if the photos are good indicators, but generally at the address position, the driver center is hardly aligned to the the center of the fairway.. But I want to use the club and see how the alignment line works.    Gets a 7 or 8 from me so far..  This can move to a 5 or 10 depending on how they play for me. 

Fairway>> I currently have a Burner 3W in white. It is very moody and a low benchmark, so this can only be an improvement. Starting score 8

Hybrids>> I have unplayable Baffler 3H. This can only be an improvement.  I have a Yonex 4H, which I hit 180y everytime and is my true rescue club.  There is no way I am parting with that (but it will be a try) .. Starting score 7

Irons>> I play Burners 2.0. The PSi looks like it is a generation leap from the Burners, so will be something I want to try.  If i get it, it will have to be fitted. I tried hitting the Aeroburners at the TM labs but was virtually impossible.  I was better off with hitting the RSi 2? rather than the AeroB.  As a big TM fan, this is definitely on 'to be checked out' list.  I am assuming this is closer to RSi rather than PSi material, so starting score 9.  

With all the building work coming up this Autumn, this will be on wish list rather than buy list.  The SLDRs are now less than 100 quid, so wait a couple of years to buy this.  

BTW, what is a Metalwood?  My luddite training was pretty much... Irons, Hybrids, Woods and Driver...  Where does Metalwood fit in?  I have heard this term on PGA broadcast rather than European Tour shows.
		
Click to expand...

Metalwood goes back to the introduction of metal woods. Many moons ago back in the day, when your driver was laminated wood with a bound hosel or if you were really lucky a solid piece of persimmon wood.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 9, 2015)

RBZ Stage 2 will be staying in the bag .. 




Until the 915 gets cheaper at least


----------



## vkurup (Sep 9, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Metalwood goes back to the introduction of metal woods. Many moons ago back in the day, when your driver was laminated wood with a bound hosel or if you were really lucky a solid piece of persimmon wood.
		
Click to expand...

So does metal wood cover driver, fairway woods or hybrids?


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 9, 2015)

Lots more interested in the King Cobra Ltd set to land next month.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 9, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			RBZ Stage 2 will be staying in the bag .. 




Until the 915 gets cheaper at least
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 9, 2015)

vkurup said:



			So does metal wood cover driver, fairway woods or hybrids?
		
Click to expand...

I would say driver and fairways hybrids have always been metal since they were launched


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 9, 2015)

Have ya seen the head cover even, hideous ...


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2015)

What's the headcover like? Another one of those awful boxing glove ones?


----------



## the_coach (Sep 9, 2015)

The M1 metalwoods will be available from Oct. 8 (driver: $500; fairway woods: $300; hybrids: $250).
The PSi will be in released Nov. 6 ($1,100)
The PSi Tour will arrive Dec. 20 ($1,300).


----------



## vkurup (Sep 9, 2015)

the_coach said:



The M1 metalwoods will be available from Oct. 8 (driver: $500; fairway woods: $300; hybrids: $250).
The PSi will be in released Nov. 6 ($1,100)
The PSi Tour will arrive Dec. 20 ($1,300).



Click to expand...

So the choice is between getting a bag of sticks or paying the mortgage in Nov..  Simples


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2015)

vkurup said:



			So the choice is between getting a bag of sticks or paying the mortgage in Nov..  Simples
		
Click to expand...

So that'll also require a new bag as well then?


----------



## vkurup (Sep 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So that'll also require a new bag as well then?
		
Click to expand...

I may have to sleep in that bag then....


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 9, 2015)

Better looks at the crown.  The alignment doesn't look out of wack from this perspective.  In fact that is the nicest pic I have seem of it.  It looks less hideous.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			What's the headcover like? Another one of those awful boxing glove ones?
		
Click to expand...

Yep seem to be .. NOT a fan


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 9, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Yep seem to be .. NOT a fan
		
Click to expand...

You got a pic?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2015)

Dont' like the look of the new driver although I guess it depends on how it plays. The T bar weight's seem an interesting tweak on the adjustability. I guess you can only take the design so far. Will see if Silvermere has a demo coming up, just to settle my idle curiosity


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;54A4gvrUMIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54A4gvrUMIE[/video]

Looks awesome!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 10, 2015)

Don't like the sound of it being so light.   Won't suit me at all.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2015)

Read this morning that the RRP is Â£479! Ludicrous amount of money.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Read this morning that the RRP is Â£479! Ludicrous amount of money.
		
Click to expand...

Will prob be on sale for the same amount as the new Big Bertha - about Â£350 

I can't recall the last time i saw something actually priced at the RRP


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2015)

The new Big Bertha 816 DBD is on AG for Â£429. Be surprised if the M1 comes out at under Â£400.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2015)

the_coach said:



The M1 metalwoods will be available from Oct. 8 (driver: $500; fairway woods: $300; hybrids: $250).
The PSi will be in released Nov. 6 ($1,100)
The PSi Tour will arrive Dec. 20 ($1,300).



Click to expand...

Price for the PSi in graphite will be Â£899.00 apparently.
Poke 'em.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Price for the PSi in graphite will be Â£899.00 apparently.
Poke 'em.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the PSI were a replacement for the RSI2 ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought the PSI were a replacement for the RSI2 ?
		
Click to expand...

they are.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			You got a pic?
		
Click to expand...








As far as boxing glove headcovers go, I don't think it's too bad. Still prefer a traditional headcover though.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 10, 2015)

I think they are pretty sweet looking.   the r15 one was cool.   not fussed on the red Callaway ones.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			[video=youtube;54A4gvrUMIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54A4gvrUMIE[/video]

Looks awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Its a looker!! I am getting more and more impressed with this... But given the cost it will go from #WishList to #BucketList

BTW, out of curiosity, while the GM mag talked about the Rick & his mate being the new Interweb sensation and I like some of their videos... how many non-Brits understand the Manchunian accent? I sent the video link to my friend on the other side of the pond and he said he struggles/or cant understand half of it.   Similarly wasnt some lady judge kicked out of the American X Factor because they could not understand her accent..


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Price for the PSi in graphite will be Â£899.00 apparently.
Poke 'em.
		
Click to expand...

Should mean the RSi2's coming down in price soon.:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Its a looker!! I am getting more and more impressed with this... But given the cost it will go from #WishList to #BucketList

BTW, out of curiosity, while the GM mag talked about the Rick & his mate being the new Interweb sensation and I like some of their videos... *how many non-Brits understand the Manchunian accent?* I sent the video link to my friend on the other side of the pond and he said he struggles/or cant understand half of it.   Similarly wasnt some lady judge kicked out of the American X Factor because they could not understand her accent..
		
Click to expand...

How many Brits understand all British accents?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Should mean the RSi2's coming down in price soon.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think that these are an _*addition*_ to the current range, rather than a replacement mate.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			How many Brits understand all British accents?
		
Click to expand...

 I heard they were have elocution lessons, so they can speak like Old Etonians just for our American friends.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			How many Brits understand all British accents?
		
Click to expand...

I'm still on module 2 of Cockney Rhyming Slang.  I haven't had a chance to tackle the Manchester or Birmngham courses yet and apparently there isn't one for Liverpool or  Devon/Cornwall.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 10, 2015)

HA.
I dont think they sound Manc at all. Just rather well spoken generic Northern accent.

I like the look of this for some reason.It just seems to make sense. Never would get one in a million years though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think that these are an _*addition*_ to the current range, rather than a replacement mate.
		
Click to expand...

TM are saying they are a replacement for the RSI 2 as opposed to an addition ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			TM are saying they are a replacement for the RSI 2 as opposed to an addition ?
		
Click to expand...

Well the RS1's are not being replaced yet. Just goes to show that the 2's must be crap


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well the RS1's are not being replaced yet. Just goes to show that the 2's must be crap


Click to expand...

Supposed to have been very well received the RSI1 and the TP version of the 2's


----------



## mattyb0y (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks nice in my opinion, however I cannot justify a price inline with a monthly mortgage payment! 

I could be wrong... but did Callaway have some carbon fiber technology in some of their drivers a while ago????


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 10, 2015)

Think the irons look terrible


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			TM are saying they are a replacement for the RSI 2 as opposed to an addition ?
		
Click to expand...

clues in the name *P*layers *S*lot  *I*ron  just a bit sleeker than the RSI2, bit soon after the TP launch though IMO


----------



## vkurup (Sep 10, 2015)

Well looks like the new Mizzy irons have been released.... and unlike the TM Apple-like video, the Mizzy launch video with Chris Wood is very understated.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obaV0-Q5yLM


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Well looks like the new Mizzy irons have been released.... and unlike the TM Apple-like video, the Mizzy launch video with Chris Wood is very understated.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obaV0-Q5yLM

Click to expand...

Now they are some seriously sexy irons. I love the look of a bladed iron so much, particularly a bladed Mizzy. Mizuno MP blades will be in my bag one day. I just need to get to a point where I can handle them!


----------

